# Co2 OCD!



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

Hiya! How do I make the tubing sit neat and straight?!


----------



## Sammy Islam (14 Mar 2021)

You need to get a glass or metal u-bend thing. 






						Aquarium Co2 Accessories
					

Co2 Accessories. Check Valves, Pipettes , Drop Checker Fluids for delivery in the UK.




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk


----------



## GHNelson (14 Mar 2021)

Need a U bend!
Available in glass also.








						Aquarium Tank CO2 Diffuser Stainless Steel U Shaped Tube Pipe Bend Connector UK,  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aquarium Tank CO2 Diffuser Stainless Steel U Shaped Tube Pipe Bend Connector UK, at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				






hoggie


----------



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

Oooo! I see!!!! 🤭 I didn't know they existed. Its been driving me nutz!
Thank you will do!!


----------



## dino21 (14 Mar 2021)

Have the same diffuser and problem,  but seems you can also get them in Glass as well as  stainless, though wonder if they are more prone to breaking if you accidentally catch the tubing ?

If you have not seen it Georges video on how to clean these diffusers works well.


----------



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

dino21 said:


> Have the same diffuser and problem,  but seems you can also get them in Glass as well as  stainless, though wonder if they are more prone to breaking if you accidentally catch the tubing ?
> 
> If you have not seen it Georges video on how to clean these diffusers works well.



Thanks, will give it a go


----------



## Sammy Islam (14 Mar 2021)

The glass ones are quite fragile and can/will easily snap.


----------



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> The glass ones are quite fragile and can/will easily snap.


Oh, OK Sammy thanks for that. Maybe not glass then :/ shame as I would prefer glass. But not if the are super fragile!


----------



## EA James (14 Mar 2021)

@Kimbubbley I think I've got a glass one in amongst all my spare bits, If i can find it you can have it, I don't use them.


----------



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

EA James said:


> @Kimbubbley I think I've got a glass one in amongst all my spare bits, If i can find it you can have it, I don't use them.


Ooo! Yes please that would be fab!


----------



## Siege (14 Mar 2021)

To get it all on nicely, heat the ends of the co2 tubing up for a good minute in freshly boiled water.

It‘ll be nice and soft to get on the diffuser and glass.


👍😀


----------



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

Siege said:


> To get it all on nicely, heat the ends Of the co2 tubing up for a good minute in freshly boiled water.
> 
> It‘ll be nice and soft to get on the diffuser and glass.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steven will do


----------



## EA James (14 Mar 2021)

Found it @Kimbubbley 
PM your address and I’ll send it out to you tomorrow 👍🏻


----------



## Mark Nicholls (15 Mar 2021)

Metal is far more practical.


----------



## paranoidandroid (15 Mar 2021)

Or you can: 
 1) get an extended type neo diffuser, which bends to fit the aquarium wall neatly; or
 2) use an inline diffuser and have a cleaner look.


----------



## EA James (15 Mar 2021)

Posted first class today @Kimbubbley


----------



## Kimbubbley (15 Mar 2021)

EA James said:


> Posted first class today @Kimbubbley


Thank you James!!!!


----------



## Kimbubbley (16 Mar 2021)

This makes me a very happy girl. Thank you @EA James  Can't believe it arrived so quickly. So much nicer to look at the tank!


----------



## EA James (17 Mar 2021)

That’s better! Nice and neat 😊


----------



## Maurits (17 Mar 2021)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Kimbubbley (14 Mar 2021)

Hiya! How do I make the tubing sit neat and straight?!


----------



## Kimbubbley (17 Mar 2021)

Maurits said:


> Nice looking tank


Thank you Maurits  I hope it grows a beautifully as your Scaper 90!! 😍


----------



## Maurits (18 Mar 2021)

for sure. you have the tools now


----------

